# Bad News



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Just got a call from the vet who is performing my foster, Gracie's spay. Gracie is in the middle of surgery and her uterus is swollen. No evidence of infection, it appears to be hormonal stimulation, probably about ready to go into heat. The problem with this is that I wanted Gracie to only have her ovaries removed. With the swollen uterus and dilated vaginal canal the risk of pyometra is increased so she might have to have surgery again in 4-6 weeks. The risk could not be quantified but the vet was of the opinion the uterus should come out. I consented grudgingly but now I'm second guessing. Her recovery and pain will be so much worse, and she is so little. Anyways, thanks for listening.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Best to get it all out Gigi, with the risk of Pyometra. I hope she recovers fast.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My non-professional opinion is the same as what Edie said---we make plans but sometimes God overrules---for reasons we may never know. 
You did what you could Gigi---the rest is in the hands of a loving creator.
My love & hugs for your girl. Hang in there lady!
Let us know what happens---we will be waiting w/you.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Life is full of what ifs & what onlys. Don't beat yourself up.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm with the others. There may have been a reason that this happened. We will all pray for sweet little Gracie to have a easy and quick recovery.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I have no idea what would be the best route to go on this. But I do know that often when I have my mind set on something health/treatment wise and for whatever reason things happen that changes those plans, I'm always unsettled. Most likely because I like to feel like I've had the time to research and make the best educated decision I could. And when that time is taken away from me....I guess it's that I have to trust someone else when I don't know. Hmmmm....could I have trust issues? :blink: :HistericalSmiley:

Let's just go with, that for whatever reason, Gracie really needed to have the more invasive procedure. And prayers for a quick and pain free healing.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

And thank goodness for pain meds to help her. I hope she has a good recovery too.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Hugs for Gracie and you. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Gigi -- have to agree with Edie. Sending prayers and hugs for Gracie.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Agree with everything and praying for Gracie. Sometimes life throws us a curve .


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry for poor little Gracie. Will pray do whats best.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> My non-professional opinion is the same as what Edie said---we make plans but sometimes God overrules---for reasons we may never know.
> You did what you could Gigi---the rest is in the hands of a loving creator.
> My love & hugs for your girl. Hang in there lady!
> Let us know what happens---we will be waiting w/you.



:thumbsup: Some things in life are hard to understand but truly meant to be. Please keep us posted on how she is doing.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Hugs for Gracie...and you. Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Thank you everyone, you made me feel better. Gracelynn is home and she looks pretty good. Not as chipper as my Stormy was but not as knocked down as my Lily was. She even had two small snacks so I will be able to get Metacam down her, yippee! Poor little thing can't get up one step though, I had to lift her.
I wonder how Carol's McCartney is doing? I hope everything went well with her lap. I'm still totally on board with just the ovaries being removed for a spay and will be doing that from now on unless I get another curve ball.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

So sorry...it sounds like no other choice...prayers to Gracie and your family...May she have a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry! I do hope she heals quickly and I will pray for her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

So glad to hear Gracie is doing better than you'd hoped. I know that when something unexpected happens, it can be difficult to deal with because you want to be able to research the alternatives, risks versus benefits, etc. But, I feel like you did exactly the right thing in his case. No sense risking another surgery and these little furbabies do surprisingly well even after major procedures. Hang in there and give Gracie a gentle hug from me.


----------



## SA_GC (Oct 14, 2013)

We are very glad to hear that Gracie is ok so far. My Sugar was spayed 3 weeks ago, so I understand what you're experiencing. We will keep you in our thoughts - sending healing vibes from Africa... (strong muti, our African vibes)


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Gigi, thanks for the up-date. I know this isn't what you wanted---I am sorry it wasn't easy for her. They are so precious and we want the best for them. I admire your tenacity & drive in caring for these little imps. Sending healing wishes to her today! Your little tribe is lucky/blessed to have you. Keep on "keeping on." Big hugs.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

gopotsgo said:


> Thank you everyone, you made me feel better. Gracelynn is home and she looks pretty good. Not as chipper as my Stormy was but not as knocked down as my Lily was. She even had two small snacks so I will be able to get Metacam down her, yippee! Poor little thing can't get up one step though, I had to lift her.
> I wonder how Carol's McCartney is doing? I hope everything went well with her lap. I'm still totally on board with just the ovaries being removed for a spay and will be doing that from now on unless I get another curve ball.


McC and Bimmer are doing wonderfully! McC ended up with the uterus out as well. Vet called me and said her uterus had thickening and was oblong shaped as if she was preg. She was quite sure she was having a false preg but you cannot be 100% sure of anything (being my Bimmer is a male and has been here with her though out this cycle) so it was best to take it out. I was 100% positive that she could not be preg. but agreed to what she suggested. 

She is doing really well. Certainly not as chirpy as Bimmer but did eat and drink and pee all on her own. Her incision is very small- all stitches are done on the inside and nothing to take out. This must be the standard now, as I remember all stitches and a big long scar 15 years ago. They gave them both pain meds in the iv and none since. She said they most likely would do well without it. Vet was not in favor of meds unless needed. Hopefully, they both continue today where they don't need any. So far so good.

Glad this is behind us both. I was very disappointed too when I got the phone call as to where the uterus had to come out. There is conflicting recommendations on letting a bitch have one or two seasons before spay.. IMO, I would never do that again. I think the maltese breed is too small to benefit from the studies that they are doing that gives you the benefit of waiting. 

Sending kisses to Gracelynn- and thank you for asking about us. 

Carol, McC, and Bimmer!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Hugs for Gracie! May she have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Glad that Gracie is home and doing well. Being a "girl" is never FUN!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

So glad Gracie is back home. Wishing her a fast and easy recovery. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kisses to your baby girl!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Chardy said:


> McC and Bimmer are doing wonderfully! McC ended up with the uterus out as well. Vet called me and said her uterus had thickening and was oblong shaped as if she was preg. She was quite sure she was having a false preg but you cannot be 100% sure of anything (being my Bimmer is a male and has been here with her though out this cycle) so it was best to take it out. I was 100% positive that she could not be preg. but agreed to what she suggested.
> 
> She is doing really well. Certainly not as chirpy as Bimmer but did eat and drink and pee all on her own. Her incision is very small- all stitches are done on the inside and nothing to take out. This must be the standard now, as I remember all stitches and a big long scar 15 years ago. They gave them both pain meds in the iv and none since. She said they most likely would do well without it. Vet was not in favor of meds unless needed. Hopefully, they both continue today where they don't need any. So far so good.
> 
> ...


Carol!
How freaky is that! We had the spays scheduled on the same day for the same procedure and both of the pups had to have the uterus removed! I'm so happy to hear that sweet McC is doing well. And Bimmer as well. I'm actually surprised at how well Gracie is doing. Almost like nothing happened today. SO relieved. Now we can continue the slow transition and hopefully have her all settled into her new home soon. Her new mommy also had pelvic surgery a couple of weeks ago so they are both in healing mode. How cute is that. :thumbsup:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So glad she is doing well Gigi, You have given her a new healthy life. Be sure and send me pictures of her and the new Mom too. Would love to include her in the before and after calender pictures for next year. 
Thanks much.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm glad she's home now, bet she's getting lots of loves from her mommy, they are probably sharing the same bed:wub:


----------

